# Words of Advice needed!!!



## ajrose_1 (Jun 14, 2012)

I find out when I am having Thyroid surgery today.

Things started about a year ago. I had lost weight (fairly quickly) but started to notice some hair loss. 2 months later the acne started. I have always had wonderful skin, never had acne even as a teenager. Later the fatigue then it has all been down hill from there. Symptoms now are: acne, dry hair, brain fog, brittle nails, dry skin, FATIGUE, depression, moody, crying out of no where, swollen all over, tounge feels swollen, Body aches all over (worst in tailbone)There's probably some I'm forgetting.

2 and 1/2 months ago the front of my neck started feeling tight with some tenderness. After a year of complaining of all those symptoms I finally switched doctors and within the first visit he felt my neck and sent me for an ultrasound and here I am. Right lobe is slightly enlarged. Left lobe is slightly enlarged with a 1.3x1.2x1.6 solid nodual. Basically a 1.6 cm nodual. I had a FNA witch showed suspicous follicular cells. Recommendation: Removal of at least half with nodual.

There's a lot more to this story but I will get to the point. Is it normal to have symptoms in these ranges?? The endo I seen acted like this shouldn't be causing symptoms. I also wondered if anyone who has had thyroid cancer had similar symptoms.

I feel like these Drs are not taking me seriously. I had to push for more thyroid tests. I am worried about cancer and I'm also worried that after they take this thing out it's going to be a fight to get the correct dosage for ME not what the ref range says is "normal"

_________________________________________________________________
31 year old female
enlarged thyroid with a 1.6 cm thyroid nodual with suspicious follicuar cells
Free T3 3.1 (2.5-3.9) ref range
Free T4 .91 (.58-1.64) ref range
TSH 2.733 (.340-5.6) ref range (although I've read 3.0 should be the ref range)
Still waiting on antibodies result that I had to push them to test.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I won't sugar coat us...the vast majority of us who have had the surgery had a very easy time with the procedure itself, but did struggle to find a dosage that works. Everyone is different and since the titration process takes time, it's hard. BUT, once you get there, you will be amazed at how well you feel.

Remember that thyroid cancer is slow-growing and easily treatable. Its never fun to hear the "c" word, but I suspect you will find that *IF* that is in the cards for you, it's much easier to deal with than the other thyroid issues.


----------



## ajrose_1 (Jun 14, 2012)

joplin1975 do you know what your levels were before TT and the discovery of your cancer and were you having hypo symptoms?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was subclinically hypo -- I think my TSH was around 6.5, but my free t3 and free t4 were nearly perfect. I had three large tumors on my left side, three microcarcinomas on my right side, and three lymph nodes with cancerous cells in them. I considered myself asymptomatic prior to surgery -- running 25 miles a week, horse back riding etc...was gaining a bit of weight, had some aches and pains...none of which I attributed to hormonal issues.

Now that everything is over (hopefully!), I am in constant amazement that I am not in pain. My joints and muscles don't hurt! It's incredible.


----------



## ajrose_1 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's so great to know!! I feel 30 years older. I wake up stiff and sore everyday. I know it's not right to feel that way at my age. I have never been an achy person. Thank you! And i'm so glad you are feeling good!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ajrose_1 said:


> I find out when I am having Thyroid surgery today.
> 
> Things started about a year ago. I had lost weight (fairly quickly) but started to notice some hair loss. 2 months later the acne started. I have always had wonderful skin, never had acne even as a teenager. Later the fatigue then it has all been down hill from there. Symptoms now are: acne, dry hair, brain fog, brittle nails, dry skin, FATIGUE, depression, moody, crying out of no where, swollen all over, tounge feels swollen, Body aches all over (worst in tailbone)There's probably some I'm forgetting.
> 
> ...


You TSH is rather high. Most of us feel best @ 1.0 or less but the other numbers look good and probably are good because antibodies are messing around with your body and this is what makes you feel sick.

There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies all waging a might war on the receptor sites. This activity skews the numbers on the TSH, FT3 and FT4.

Hopefully, you are getting these tests?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And yes, that has to come out. Many are sorry they did not get the whole gland removed as they had to go back years later for the second surgery not to mention it makes it impossible to properly titrate thyroxine replacement in the patient. Real tricky stuff!


----------



## ajrose_1 (Jun 14, 2012)

The only tests they have ran are the ones I have results for. I'm still waiting on the Autoab results.

So do you think I should just have them take the whole thing? (which they may anyway) I honestly have thought about telling him that just because I am already have symptoms and I'm worried it will take longer to get on the right road of feeling better with half in there. Plus it is enlarged also.

It's so nice to talk to people who understand.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ajrose_1 said:


> The only tests they have ran are the ones I have results for. I'm still waiting on the Autoab results.
> 
> So do you think I should just have them take the whole thing? (which they may anyway) I honestly have thought about telling him that just because I am already have symptoms and I'm worried it will take longer to get on the right road of feeling better with half in there. Plus it is enlarged also.
> 
> It's so nice to talk to people who understand.


Those who had to have the second surgery would agree.................; I am pretty sure. Hopefully they will be along.

And you are correct; they may take the gland anyway once they get in there and have a looksee!


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

I just had a convo with my ENT this week where he said that if you only have one nodule it increases your chances of it being cancer to 20%. My thyroid levels were normal and I have thyroid cancer. I, in no way, intend to scare you, but to educate you! Joplin is right, it's slow growing and highly treatable. It will make you a much stronger person either way. Every time I see someone with a scar I feel part of a secret society of amazing people. You can get through it and we will be here to support you!


----------



## ajrose_1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I had a TERRIBLE Dr appointment. He was in a rush. Both my parents were there asking questions and he said that this should not be causeing any of my symptoms.

I also told him that now my neck feels tight on the right side as well. (I felt that way on the left and that's how the nodual was found) He basically said that there's no way anything has changed in 4 weeks. It really upset me. I'm really aggravated with DR's right now. They are so inconsiderate and dismissive like you have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## ajrose_1 (Jun 14, 2012)

The Dr also said that I would have sugery to remove the left side with nodual, then they would close me up and if the report came back bad they would take me in the next day and remove the other side. I don't understand chancing having to do two sugerys. He will not remove it all unless he has to.

I'm so frustrated with this Dr.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

Get a new DR ASAP!! I agree there is no need to do 2 surgeries.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ajrose_1 said:


> Well I had a TERRIBLE Dr appointment. He was in a rush. Both my parents were there asking questions and he said that this should not be causeing any of my symptoms.
> 
> I also told him that now my neck feels tight on the right side as well. (I felt that way on the left and that's how the nodual was found) He basically said that there's no way anything has changed in 4 weeks. It really upset me. I'm really aggravated with DR's right now. They are so inconsiderate and dismissive like you have no clue what you're talking about.


Maybe a second opinion is in order here? Glad you have your parents by your side.


----------



## MJRusso (May 25, 2012)

ajrose_1 said:


> The Dr also said that I would have sugery to remove the left side with nodual, then they would close me up and if the report came back bad they would take me in the next day and remove the other side. I don't understand chancing having to do two sugerys. He will not remove it all unless he has to.
> 
> I'm so frustrated with this Dr.


 I was told they will remove half of my thyroid, test it while I was still out on the operating table (takes 15 minutes to get results) then decide if the other half needs to come out right then and there.

I've heard of some people eventually having 2 surgeries done, but not a day apart like that...


----------

